# U-Haul rental coupon or discount code?



## travelplanner70

Does anyone know of any?  I need one for a move in July.  Thanks.


----------



## philemer

jo-jo said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of any?  I need one for a move in July.  Thanks.



I don't think I've ever seen a disc. coupon/code, only local sales at the station itself. Try other companies too.


----------



## MULTIZ321

JO JO

Check out this link for U Haul Discount Codes
http://www.quicktoclick.com/coupons/u-haul.asp


Richard


----------



## swasuth

Are  you definitely set on U-Haul.  My daughter did a NY to NC move a  little over a year ago & it was a disaster.  She did U-Haul for the extra foot of space.  Check Consumer's Union with a special eye toward safety features. Due to flats, no response from repair service it took an extra night in a hotel so another company would have been cheaper in the long run but I do not remember who it was.  It would be worth your  check.


----------



## philemer

MULTIZ321 said:
			
		

> JO JO
> 
> Check out this link for U Haul Discount Codes
> http://www.quicktoclick.com/coupons/u-haul.asp
> 
> 
> Richard



They currently have 0 coupons for U Haul.


----------



## breezylawn

Hi,  I was looking for the same thing...


----------



## nightnurse613

My husband is moving my MIL the end of this month from northern California.  He has done this before and always gets the insurance.  It covers a variety of things, i.e., if they don't respond within three hours, take a taxi to the nearest hotel, enjoy dinner and a restful night's sleep.  They delivered the truck to him the next morning.  He was told that, if the truck could not continue, they would load it on a new truck.  Now, I don't know how much of this is pure BS but, check it out!


----------



## riverdees05

What are the good rental truck firms and are there any coupons?


----------



## nightnurse613

AAA has a discount connection to Budget (I think).


----------



## MULTIZ321

Here's a link to 15% Off Budget Truck Rental


Richard


----------

